# Temporary drywall alternative/other advice



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

I "sanded" the drywall mud with a bucket of water and sponge recently. Time consuming, but it's a rental house I was remodeling a family room in, with the family living in the house. I couldn't have the cloud of white dust going everywhere.

You might want to give that some thought.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Drywalling done right has very little dust. It should only need sanding on the last coat. Even then if you use a shop vac and a cheap attachment that attaches to the hose with a sanding pad on it most will go in the vac.
Better yet rent a drywall sanding machine. Home Depot have these items. http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Dustless-Drywall-Sanders/


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

hi, _joecaption is right. if drywall is finished right? there is very little dust or sanding. I most always used a damp sponge mop for sanding, mostly along the edges where feathering ends. just damp not soaked! if too wet? you'll begin rollong the paper of the drywall. _

_just rub it over finished area lightly, if any imperfections in finish? little holes and such, the damp mop will fill those rather smoothly. too wet will go through the mud into the tape, or drywall paper. which is much harder to repair! when done with mop, let it dry completely then wip it all over with soft clean rag. to remove any dust left behind? there should be little to no dust at all._

_when dry, prime and paint. it's usual to see joints and nails/screws until paint dries. if needed? two coats of paint and you should be fine_


----------



## 30Five (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks a million for the replies folks! I didn't realize you could "wet sand" it so to speak, that will be the ideal way to go for sure.

Thanks.


----------

